# New titles for Leo and Lily



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

And they are big ones. 

On 7-14-20, Leo became the first German Shepherd Dog, and fourth dog overall, to earn an All Dogs Parkour Premier Championship title. 

2020-7-22 Leo ADP PrCH DSC_0003 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Leo ADP PrCH DSC_0012 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Leo ADP PrCH DSC_0019 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Leo ADP PrCH DSC_0021 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

Thirty minutes later, Lily became the first American Pit Bull Terrier, and fifth dog overall, to earn an All Dogs Parkour Premier Championship title. 

2020-7-22 Lily ADP PrCH DSC_0097 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Lily ADP PrCH DSC_0105 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Lily ADP PrCH DSC_0107 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

2020-7-22 Lily ADP PrCH DSC_0113 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

They have matching sets of pretty-pretties. 

2020-7-22 ADP PrCH ribbons DSC_0118 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

To earn an ADP Premier Championship, a dog needs to have a Premier title at all five levels, for a total of 40 legs. There are other requirements, as well, like you can't repeat locations within a level, each level has a certain number of behaviors you need to do, and a certain number of submissions for each level need to have a sequence of behaviors done one after another in a smooth routine. 

Leo was the first dog ever to earn a Premier title at any level, and Lily was the second. They are currently the only GSD and APBT to have any Premier titles. 

You can find out more about APD here. All Dogs Parkour

If anyone is interested, these are the links to their playlists of passing submissions. 
Leo's Leo ADP Submissions
Lily's Lily ADP Submissions


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

That's cool, and lovely ribbons. Lily doesn't look impressed, but I am.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## Tater33 (Aug 17, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Very awesome! I hope All Dogs Parkour continues to grow in popularity. It allows people to submit videos for judging, right? I think that's a wonderful idea for people who want to participate in sports and can't due to logistics issues - especially in this day and age. 

Congrats Leo and Lily!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

DaySleepers said:


> Very awesome! I hope All Dogs Parkour continues to grow in popularity. It allows people to submit videos for judging, right? I think that's a wonderful idea for people who want to participate in sports and can't due to logistics issues - especially in this day and age.
> 
> Congrats Leo and Lily!


Yes, it's done completely via video. You record your entries, upload them to YouTube (or Vimeo) and then submit them by email. This is the website All Dogs Parkour and if you are on Facebook, there is a very active ADP group there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/AllDogsParkour

There are some other organizations as well. The International Dog Parkour Association was the first dog parkour organization, and they have titles from there, as well. There are some newer organizations than I'm going to be checking out, as well. International Canine Ninja is done through International Canine Events, DZ Pawkour is a brand new organization, as is Canine All Stars. 

There are actually lots of organizations that offer titles via video. This Facebook groups has a list. https://www.facebook.com/groups/CyberDogSports


----------

